# Singlebiker in Franken?



## Mara67 (3. September 2003)

Gibt´s denn in Franken überhaupt Biker (zw. Mitte 30 u. Anf. 40), die Single sind? Mir begegnen beim Fahren immer nur Männer in Gruppen, die wahrscheinlich von der Familie "frei" bekommen haben (die Glücklichen!) oder gemeinsam bikende Pärchen. Ich fahre vorrangig längere Touren mit Ambitionen für Marathon und Etappentouren, erstmals im August auch Alpencross über´s Pfitscher- und Penserjoch. Bist du ähnlich ambitioniert, > 171 cm und kannst dem Leben auch noch andere schöne Seiten abgewinnen, dann melde dich doch mal! M.


----------



## All-Mountain (4. September 2003)

Hallo Mara,

ich find's witzig, dass du das MTB-Forum als Single-Treff umfunktioniertst.

Mein Tipp: Schau bei der Partnerwahl auf andere (wichtige) Dinge als auf eventl. vorhandene Bike-Ambitionen. Wenn Du Glück hast werdet Ihr dann zum bikenden Pärchen. Biken ist ein super Hobby, aber halt nicht alles im Leben, grade was Beziehungen betrifft.

Bin übrigens genau Deine Zielgruppe 37 Jahre, 185 cm,  Alpencrosser (Pfitscher/Penserjoch hört sich nach dem Fahrtwind-AX an, kann das sein) aber auch kein Single, also ausgeschieden.

Ich wünsch Dir trotzdem viele PM's von interessierten Bikern die ansonsten auch noch einige gute Eigenschaften haben.

Grüße
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (4. September 2003)

hihi tom das du hier postest hätte ich mir denken können so als zielgruppenperson sind ja dochn paar der "üblichen verdächtigen"
ich bin mindest. 3jahre zu jung und liiert.wollte dir mara aber eigentlich nur glück wünschen bei deiner suche,bzw. da ich nicht weiss mit wem du deine runden drehst,gerne mal anbieten mit dem haufen hier biken zu gehen,sofern du im grossraum nbg wohnst.

gruß beelze


----------



## amelius (4. September 2003)

@tom

..... aber Du schreibst es doch selbst in Deiner Signatur.....  

Und im Übrigen: Warum nicht an der "Quelle" suchen - hier treiben sich halt viel Mannsbilder rum.... ich kenn´ da Leute, die extra einen Sprachkurs belegen, um jemand kennenzulernen....

Nix für ungut!

A.

ps. Aber leider auch ausgeschieden....


----------



## All-Mountain (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von amelius _
> *@tom
> 
> ..... aber Du schreibst es doch selbst in Deiner Signatur.....
> *



@amelius
Stimmt, da hast Du mich kalt erwischt. Meine Signatur müßte ich dann wohl konsequenterweise ändern  

Aber so ein paar "Details" sind mir halt neben dem biken auch noch wichtig...

Gruß
TOM


----------



## traileruli (4. September 2003)

Hi Mara,
ich finds mutig, wünsch dir viel Glück,den Richtigen zu finden.
Will auch nur kundtun, gehöre zu den Singlebikern und die Größe würde auch stimmen (183),nur bei den Bergtouren muß ich passen, daß hab ich noch nicht gemacht.
Ansonsten find ich's nen coolen Test mal auf den Busch zu klopfen und zu gucken, wer sich traut.
Wenns nix is oder wird, als Mit-fahrerin bist du bei mir und dem Haufen Verdächtiger hier im Raum sicher gerne willkommen.
Gruß


----------



## Frazer (4. September 2003)

Hallöchen....

...leider treff ich ja Deine Alterzielgruppe nicht wirklich, solltest aber trotzdem mal die Lust verspüren, mit den üblichen Verdächtigen aus diesem Forum hier ne Runde zu drehen und das Frankenland unsicher zu machen, hätten wir wohl alle nix dagegen und Du bist sicher herzlich willkommen.

Trotzdem noch viel Spass bei der weiteren Suche   

Grüße
Frazer


----------



## Mara67 (4. September 2003)

Hallo, ihr vom Haufen der Verdächtigen,

danke für eure Post mit den freundlichen Hinweisen. Nun ja, die Wahl des Forums erscheint vielleicht etwas unbeholfen - bin ich in diesem Falle auch, was soll´s... Mein Leben beschränkt sich nicht ausschließlich auf´s Biken. Es gibt da schon noch sehr viele andere wichtige Inhalte.
Ja, ich habe den Alpencross 2 bei Fahrtwind gemacht, war toll und machte Lust auf mehr.
Ihr scheint ja ein recht lustiger "Haufen" zu sein, bin jedenfalls neugierig geworden.

Gruß Mara


----------



## Altitude (4. September 2003)

Tach,

ich bin leider 29 und zu Glücklich mit meinem Mädel....Sorry...

aber:

Biken kannst Du jederzeit mit uns...

Nix für ungut...

Bis die Tage...


----------



## Tom:-) (4. September 2003)

... bei dieser gelegenheit könnten wir doch mal eine neue wochenendtour in die fränkische planen, z.b. am samstag den 13ten oder sonntag den 14ten sept. ich hätte da beispielsweise eine interessante und panorameske  ~65km/1000Hm lullerrunde zu bieten (kalchreuth, hetzleser berg, teufelstisch, regensberg, hetzleser berg, honings, adlitz). start wäre in erlangen. von mir aus dürfen auch 'nicht-singles' mitfahren  

wie isset? interesse?

 könnten wir in adlitz nehmen

Tom


----------



## Altitude (4. September 2003)

aber:

ich bin an dem Wochenende in Kölle auf der IFMA...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (4. September 2003)

Hi Tom;-) 
Der 13te und 14te das ist doch das übernächste WE. Würde gerne mitfahren, hängt davon ab ob mein Knie bis dahin wieder mitspielt. Momentan fängt es so nach einer Stunde im Gelände an zu nerven. Da bis dahin noch etwas Zeit ist sag ich mal zu 60% zu.
@Mara
Der AX2 von Peter&Co, Dann schau mal auf 
All-Mountain.de 
unter Alpencross. Da wird Dir einiges bekannt vorkommen 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Diva (4. September 2003)

Hallo Mara!

Endlich mal wieder ein Mädl / Frau!
Würde mich über weibliche Verstärkung sehr freuen!
Deine Vorlieben in Sachen MTB treffen genau die Meinen!
Würde mich über ein Treffen bei den üblichen Verdächtigen freuen. Sag' Bescheid, wenn Du Dich dort blicken lässt.

Mich würde interessieren, wo genau Du wohnst.
Kannst mir ja auch eine PM schreiben.

Grüße Diva


----------



## amelius (4. September 2003)

Man beachte vor allem den Unterschied zwischen Singlespeed, Singletrail und Singlebiken   

oder habe ich da jetzt was nicht verstanden?

Grüße!


----------



## traileruli (5. September 2003)

na is doch ganz einfach: beim ersten muß es schnell gehen, des zweite is ganz schön verblockt und schwierig und des dritte is des was ich in letzter Zeit gemacht hab, odä?
... na allans in der gechend rumgforn.
blues dosd wos sagst...


----------



## amelius (7. September 2003)

.... aber verblockt wird´s doch auch wieder, wenn man vom Singletrail zum Dualbiken umsteigt .... oder verwechsel ich jetzt da auch wieder was?

Nix für ungut!
(Deutsche Übersetzung zu "bloss dosd wos sagst...")


----------



## G-zero (7. September 2003)

Hallo,

Eine Wochenendtour in die fränkische klingt super. Ich melde schon mal verschärftes Interesse an, da ich es ja eh nicht weit hab zum Startpunkt. Ich würde Sonntag den 14. vorziehen. 
In die Zielgruppe passe ich aber nicht so ganz. Ich bin 24 und vergeben. 
Die Tourbeschreibung klingt sehr interessant, vor allem Kalchreuth da soll es ja einige super Trails geben, hab ich gehört. Nur ich befürchte wir müssen 2 mal über den Hetzles ... 
viel glück noch bei der Partnersuche.
und bis bald

cu

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traileruli (7. September 2003)

...also ärchendwie oartet des do aus.
Um das Thema Dualbiken aufzugreifen, oder manchal, wenn man sehr starr verbunden ist auch Tandembiken genannt, da wu mer zerzam auf aaner Stanga sitz, des Dualbiken des man halb bluß, daß mer zam durch des Verblockta muß.....
Blues dosd wous sogst


----------



## cyclone (16. September 2003)

hallo, ich bin 34 und vom bodensee. suche auch jemanden der gerne mal am we ne biketour mit mir machen will. bin z.zt selbstständig und hab nen fahrradkurier, dadurch bin ich auch meist im training. also wenn du mal ein we lust hast, dann würd ich mich freuen wenn du dich mal meldest. fahre nen racefully und bin eigentlich für jede strecke zu haben... könnt ja auch mal ins fränkische kommen, da war ich eh noch nie biken.
gruß claudius


----------

